# HOUSTON- Temporary Home Needed for 2 German Shepherds



## uh0009 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi There, 

I am moving and need a temporary home for my 2 Shepherds for 3-4 months time. Anywhere in Houston or surrounding areas. They are friendly, it is a mother and son duo- ages 7 1/2 and 5. Both are healthy, fixed and are up to date on all shots. I can supply food and am willing to work out a fee to pay their keepers monthly. They have crates and are outside dogs.

Any suggestions or willing takers would be greatly appreciated. Let me know- thanks!


----------

